# What's it?



## K9Kirk (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Jeff G (Apr 8, 2020)

Don't  know but it's  nifty lookin!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2020)

Stink bug?


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks like a shield bug.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 9, 2020)

Leaf footed bug?

Which is indeed a type of stink/shield bug.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 9, 2020)

Hmmmm.... this is a job for GoogleMan!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2020)

It's a 1976 Jaguar xj12 in in British Racing Green but its out of focus because a bug got in the frame.


----------



## weepete (Apr 9, 2020)

Leaf footed bug I think


----------



## CherylL (Apr 9, 2020)

I agree with @SquarePeg, a stink bug.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 10, 2020)

I just looked it up and found this. Looks to me like it's a Western Conifer Seed Bug.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 11, 2020)

I do not know if Florida has stink bugs but we are heavily infested with them here in New york..although harmless their stink is lethal lol..i don't think this is one..but similar...great photo,,when i see another one of ours i will post a photo to compare..


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 11, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> I do not know if Florida has stink bugs but we are heavily infested with them here in New york..although harmless their stink is lethal lol..i don't think this is one..but similar...great photo,,when i see another one of ours i will post a photo to compare..



My, that lethal stink, lol! We actually do have them here in Florida and they're as stinky as ever.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 11, 2020)

especially when you vac them up....... wow...... change the bag quick...


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 11, 2020)

Can't be as bad as starting up the lawn tractor when a skunk was sleeping under the deck.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 11, 2020)

Ron Evers said:


> Can't be as bad as starting up the lawn tractor when a skunk was sleeping under the deck.


no not that bad...skunks could win wars......


----------



## Winona (Apr 13, 2020)

Ron wins! Funny-I just took care of a stink bug. Ugh!


----------

